# Do you have IBS, FM, and Endo??



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Just curious....how many of you women have all three of these conditions??


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I probably have all three... lucky me. The endo isn't confirmed, but my gyno has strong suspicions that there is some in there... right now taking continuous BCP is helping my gyn symptoms and he didn't want to do a lap at this time, and I'm not jumping at the bit to have one lol. My mom has endo and I have all the symptoms she had as young adult. Mom had no probs conceiving though, so hopefully I will be the same way when I want to have children. My gyn did an intravaginal ultrasound last time I saw him and he didn't see endo...but before the ultrasound he seemed pretty sure I had it, and the only way you can tell for sure is a lap, right? And I'm wondering if that ultrasound would show endo growing in places such as the bowel?Have you been told you have fibro?These are all part of the circle of syndromes... I also have TMJ. Aren't we so lucky to have more than our share of syndromes and problems?? bah... I guess the good thing is if they figure out the core cause that leads people, particularly women, to exhibit these problems simultaneously, maybe we can get rid of them all at once!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I haven't yet been dx'ed with Fibro, but I am almost positive that I do have it. I visit the doctor on Wednesday. I have gone through MRI's and they can't find anything wrong with me. And as you know, women with endo usually have IBS and Fibro, so that makes it even clearer in my head.I am always dizzy, tired, achy (especially in the hip and lower extremities), grinding my teeth at night, IBS, etc....You are so right, ATP--lucky us







By the way, how old are you?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jen:I had all 3 conditions. I still have the fm and ibs, but not the endo. I didn't know I had endo until I had my hysterectomy 3-l/2 years ago. When they operated they discovered the endo then. I knew that things weren't good especially around my period, but I chalked it up to my fibroid. I know that it can come back, but I hope not.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

Hi allI have endo and IBS and I'm pretty sure that I have Fibro. Could someone tell me how do doctors find out if you have Fibro?


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

I'm an achey old woman at the age of 23, going on 24... I hate to think what I'll be like when I'm older! I think my youth is one of the reasons that the FM is pretty mild in me... mostly just killer fatigue if I overdo things and weird aches here and there. The only reason I found out about it was because I was seeing a different dr for something else while mine was out of the office, and this guy mentioned that he also had IBS and FM and I said what? No one's ever told me I have FMS. And he said he was pretty sure I did, from piecing together little things here and there in my chart (coming in for stabbing shoulder pain that had no apparent cause, fatigue, etc) and he did a pressure point test and i was amazed just how sensitive some of those spots could be. He didn't test all the pressure points, but I reacted to several and he thought that was enough... I haven't been to a rheumy for an eval or anything, but basically we're pretty sure I have FMS. The dr gave me some info to read on it, and it explained so many things!!If I hadn't happened to see that different guy, I doubt I would have been dxed for several more years, maybe a few decades... I'm assuming that this will get worse with age as natural aches increase and youthful resiliency decreases, so I might have gone to a dr about it much later in life.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I have all three diagnoses. Had a vag hyst a few years ago with L ooph (ovary removed). This was done when they couldn't find a reason for my switch from C to D IBS and they found the endo on a lap. Had very painful menses from young girl on. Fortunately did not interfere with conception though. I was hoping the hyst would reduce estrogen hormone activity that might be making my bowels act up. Turned out it was due to a fungal over-growth as a result of taking long-term antibiotics for adult-oncet-acne. Any of you have that problem too?


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Had all 3 myself(ibs,fibro,endo).(endo now gone,hopefully for good,since total abd hysterctomy 2 1/2 years ago)I really do believe that all 3 of these problems(also the tmj-which I hav)and Myofascial pain syndrome,I think they all are somehow connected....


----------



## SLBEL3 (Jun 1, 2000)

I also have all three. Had a total hysterectomy (other than leaving right ovary) in May hoping it would take care of the endo. Low and behold it's back. And because there is no uterus to be attatched to it is now on my large and small intestine causeing my IBS to be even worse. I am 30 but feel like 90. even my doc says that I have been through more health problems than a 95 year old in a nursing home.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Dear Sandi_I am so sorry to hear of your situation.After going thru a hyst,you expect things to get better,right???I chose to have both ovaries remmoved along with uterus and tubes...did keep my cervix however(gotta keep some of my "girly parts"







Only some MD;s will do the surg and keep your cervix,to my understanding.I also went without HRT for 1 year after the surg(drastic-but was my choice)boy was I a ######,but the lack of hormones caused any areas on my intestine to "shrink" and go away...Sandi-are you a candidate for lupron or anything like that?Its got nasty side effects(menopause)but did help me immensely...(sorry if this message rambles,got numb L arm and 3 bulged discs in neck,much pain,MD put me on vicodin for a few days,I am feeling no pain







Good luck to all----Beth


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2001)

Hi everyone,I have fibro, IBS, and (probably - seeing a urologist next week) interstitial cystitis. What a thrill to have so many disorders!!


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

I have fibro and IBS but no endo. Thank God that is one ailment that I don't have, I seem to have all the others, GERD, ACM-1, thoracic outlet syndrome, you name it, I have it!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

I have Fibro, IBS, Barrett's Esophagitis, Migraines, and I had Endo and lots of bacterial infections of the Uterus until my total hysterectomy 9 years ago. I have my bouts of depression as well. I wonder why!?


----------

